# Where are new HGVC resorts planned?



## terces (Apr 20, 2019)

Are there any rumours or news of potential new HGVC resorts?  We know they opened Barbados, and announced Charleston and Maui.  Are there any other new resort rumours circulating?  I would be particularly interested in Phoenix.


----------



## dayooper (Apr 20, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Added this to the list of upcoming HGVC and bHC properties:
> 
> *Officially Announced*
> 
> ...



From a different thread.


----------



## terces (Apr 22, 2019)

I see 3 different categories here and just being a relative newbie at HGVC, I'm a bit confused if I can stay at some of these.  Our points are 2 x 7000 Club Points at the Las Vegas Boulevard.
I see the categories bHC and BI HGVC Ocean Tower.  Are we able to trade in to these categories of resorts?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 22, 2019)

There are actually 2 categories:

HGVC - Ocean Tower trades at 9 months in this group.  GI and Hukoulani at 6 months.

By Hilton Club (bHC) - club within the HGVC Club with limited booking windows for non-owners at 60 days.


----------



## bizaro86 (Apr 22, 2019)

terces said:


> I see 3 different categories here and just being a relative newbie at HGVC, I'm a bit confused if I can stay at some of these.  Our points are 2 x 7000 Club Points at the Las Vegas Boulevard.
> I see the categories bHC and BI HGVC Ocean Tower.  Are we able to trade in to these categories of resorts?



BI is an abbreviation for "big island" in this case. That is a regular HGVC property.


----------



## brp (Apr 23, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> There are actually 2 categories:
> 
> HGVC - Ocean Tower trades at 9 months in this group.  GI and Hukoulani at 6 months.
> 
> By Hilton Club (bHC) - club within the HGVC Club with limited booking windows for non-owners at 60 days.



I guess sort of a third if one counts Hilton Club New Yrok (HCNY) as it's own category since it is exclusive to owners there and not other hHC.

Cheers.


----------



## JIMinNC (May 13, 2019)

I just noticed from the issue of the Club Traveler that came out recently, that the Los Cabos location will be a by Hilton Club location. The official name is La Pacifica Los Cabos by Hilton Club.

https://club.hiltongrandvacations.c..._campaign=us-clu-hgv-201905&utm_content=arti1


----------



## bizaro86 (May 13, 2019)

JIMinNC said:


> I just noticed from the issue of the Club Traveler that came out recently, that the Los Cabos location will be a by Hilton Club location. The official name is La Pacifica Los Cabos by Hilton Club.
> 
> https://club.hiltongrandvacations.c..._campaign=us-clu-hgv-201905&utm_content=arti1



Seems surprising to me that Chicago was a regular property but Cabo ends up a "bHC."


----------



## buzglyd (May 13, 2019)

bizaro86 said:


> Seems surprising to me that Chicago was a regular property but Cabo ends up a "bHC."



I guess that means the FA Cabo property won't be leaving the portfolio.


----------



## 4Sunsets (May 13, 2019)

Does Hilton have private security forces there in Cabo?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 13, 2019)

@4Sunsets are you a troll? You make this statement, and then on the Vistana forum you state that few Vistanas are Marriott caliber so Marriott got a bad deal...(???)


----------



## Nomad420 (May 13, 2019)

JIMinNC said:


> I just noticed from the issue of the Club Traveler that came out recently, that the Los Cabos location will be a by Hilton Club location. The official name is La Pacifica Los Cabos by Hilton Club.
> 
> https://club.hiltongrandvacations.c..._campaign=us-clu-hgv-201905&utm_content=arti1


Interesting to note that this is a byHC's, I guess Cabo now is commanding high per night hotel rates given other comments about why or why not new properties get the byHC designation, I guess that should be no surprise.  I am still concerned about this "club within a club" concept when discussing byHC.  I own one and have concerned.  If I owned "just" in HGVC given the recent increase in numbers of byHCs I would definitely be concerned.  They are openly expanding but given previous HGVC owners only limited (or no) access.  Not trying to get ugly about things but raising the issue for discussion. What do owners of just / only HGVC properties feel about this?


----------



## PigsDad (May 13, 2019)

Nomad420 said:


> If I owned "just" in HGVC given the recent increase in numbers of byHCs I would definitely be concerned.


I fall into that category, and I am not really concerned.  First, not all new properties are bHC.  Second, we are just talking about _new _properties -- I can still book the same number of properties (or more) now as I could when I bought.  I thought I got good value when I bought (otherwise I wouldn't have purchased), so why would that change when I still have access to the same or more properties now?

Kurt


----------



## escanoe (May 13, 2019)

The Los Cabos announcement would bother me IF they were severing the relationship with Fiesta Americana. One could blame this for the point inflation at the Fiesta Americana there, but I thought it was a rare point bargain before the increase. My belief is the bHC purchasers are at as much or more risk for future devaluation than us mere HGVCers.


----------



## brp (May 13, 2019)

Nomad420 said:


> I am still concerned about this "club within a club" concept when discussing byHC.  I own one and have concerned.  If I owned "just" in HGVC given the recent increase in numbers of byHCs I would definitely be concerned.  They are openly expanding but given previous HGVC owners only limited (or no) access.  Not trying to get ugly about things but raising the issue for discussion. What do owners of just / only HGVC properties feel about this?



So we own bHC at W. 57th. However, with regard to new bHC properties, I consider us pretty much the same as those who own "just HGVC." Why? I do not see using our W. 57th bHC points anywhere other than W. 57th. Little interest (at this point) in using these points at other bHC locations. So, the only thing I have to access the new bHC is "just" the HGVC points. And this doesn't bother me, for reasons mentioned. I can still book what I can already book.

Cheers.


----------



## dayooper (May 13, 2019)

Nomad420 said:


> Interesting to note that this is a byHC's, I guess Cabo now is commanding high per night hotel rates given other comments about why or why not new properties get the byHC designation, I guess that should be no surprise.  I am still concerned about this "club within a club" concept when discussing byHC.  I own one and have concerned.  If I owned "just" in HGVC given the recent increase in numbers of byHCs I would definitely be concerned.  They are openly expanding but given previous HGVC owners only limited (or no) access.  Not trying to get ugly about things but raising the issue for discussion. What do owners of just / only HGVC properties feel about this?



I was concerned for awhile, but there seems to be a difference between the resorts. bHC seems to be more urban, hotel like properties while regular HGVC seem to be more traditional vacation spots. Yes, Vegas is urban and the new Cabo is more traditional, but we really don’t know if Cabo will be a traditional vacation resort either. As long as they continue to bring in new regular HGVC resorts, I’m fine. I’m more worried about the increase in points many of the new resorts, but there are enough resorts to keep me happy.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 13, 2019)

escanoe said:


> The Los Cabos announcement would bother me IF they were severing the relationship with Fiesta Americana. One could blame this for the point inflation at the Fiesta Americana there, but I thought it was a rare point bargain before the increase. My belief is the bHC purchasers are at as much or more risk for future devaluation than us mere HGVCers.



Did they change all FA points requirements or just the Cabo location?


----------



## holdaer (May 13, 2019)

For now, just the Cabo location.


----------



## 4Sunsets (May 14, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @4Sunsets are you a troll? You make this statement, and then on the Vistana forum you state that few Vistanas are Marriott caliber so Marriott got a bad deal...(???)



Been here contributing for weeks, as you well know. I don't have to agree with what's posted and am free to make comments and observations. Given the tens of thousands of drug murders in Mexico, asking about security, not a legit question? Or did I really need to spell out why I was asking about security for you? Geez.

Also, if I dislike certain Vistana, I'm not allowed to talk about it in a thread dedicated to Vistana re Marriott? Seriously? I guess GOD complex would be close to the mark? 

And as a reminder to observers, lots of people who post here regularly and seem to be helpers are part of sales/resales. That should be a requirement to list this is a disclaimer @calgal.


----------



## Pathways (May 14, 2019)

4Sunsets said:


> And as a reminder to observers, lots of people who post here regularly and seem to be helpers are part of sales/resales



'Lots',  'post regularly'  'sales/resales' ??- Very misleading statement IMO.  



4Sunsets said:


> Does Hilton have private security forces there in Cabo?



This may be a legit question, but appears to be a random off topic question.  If you really want this question answered, suggest you start a new thread or post on a thread with this as the topic. (there are many)


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 14, 2019)

@4Sunsets LoL nothing to disclose. I've been called a lot of names, but never a timeshare salesperson or broker!


----------



## Nomad420 (May 14, 2019)

brp said:


> So we own bHC at W. 57th. However, with regard to new bHC properties, I consider us pretty much the same as those who own "just HGVC." Why? I do not see using our W. 57th bHC points anywhere other than W. 57th. Little interest (at this point) in using these points at other bHC locations. So, the only thing I have to access the new bHC is "just" the HGVC points. And this doesn't bother me, for reasons mentioned. I can still book what I can already book.
> 
> Cheers.


First off thanks for the replies on on this issue which is somewhat off topic for this thread.  Secondly I want to make it clear that in no way am I saying HGVC, or for that matter byHC, are any lesser a club/properties than they other.  Quite honestly I own byHC and as many here know I have questioned the wisdom of that.  Many times I have stated that I am kind of sorry I didn't buy at 57th St. which is a HGVC property (not byHC).   
brp, I own at the HCNY and feel much like you know.  I basically won't use those points anywhere else.  I have been there now twice and really like the property for what it is.  I only wish I could add to my HGVC properties by buying, let's say in Vegas, and then use those points at my home property should I need/want to down the road.  Currently I can't.  I know there are other options for point use in NYC  including 57th St.  and will explore those in the future.  Thanks again to all.


----------



## dayooper (May 14, 2019)

Nomad420 said:


> First off thanks for the replies on on this issue which is somewhat off topic for this thread.  Secondly I want to make it clear that in no way am I saying HGVC, or for that matter byHC, are any lesser a club/properties than they other.  Quite honestly I own byHC and as many here know I have questioned the wisdom of that.  Many times I have stated that I am kind of sorry I didn't buy at 57th St. which is a HGVC property (not byHC).
> brp, I own at the HCNY and feel much like you know.  I basically won't use those points anywhere else.  I have been there now twice and really like the property for what it is.  I only wish I could add to my HGVC properties by buying, let's say in Vegas, and then use those points at my home property should I need/want to down the road.  Currently I can't.  I know there are other options for point use in NYC  including 57th St.  and will explore those in the future.  Thanks again to all.



A couple of things. W57th is a bHC property and fall under the bHC booking rules. Yes, you get to book regular HGVC properties at 9 months, but you can't use Vegas (or any other regular HGVC points) until 59 days out. Like it or not (I don't), this keeps people buying bHC. I know you were told the complete truth by your salesman and I'm sorry that happened to you. I hope you learn to enjoy your purchase.


----------



## Nomad420 (May 14, 2019)

dayooper said:


> A couple of things. W57th is a bHC property and fall under the bHC booking rules. Yes, you get to book regular HGVC properties at 9 months, but you can't use Vegas (or any other regular HGVC points) until 59 days out. Like it or not (I don't), this keeps people buying bHC. I know you were told the complete truth by your salesman and I'm sorry that happened to you. I hope you learn to enjoy your purchase.


Well since I've been confused about this since day one it is hard for me to argue.  But years back when I first went to 57th St to look at the property just post construction there was literally NO mention of byHC, I am not even sure the concept existed then.   My brother actually bought property there at that time and I held off.  He considers it a HGVC property, he doesn't even know what byHC is (he now does).  Claims no mention to him when he bought into it years ago.  He uses his points from 57th St. everywhere (with the exception of HCNY) with the stated time restrictions.  What I don't like about all of this is you seemingly can't get a straight answer from anyone.  When I was in NYC last month they clammed up when I asked about much of this and directed me to another rep who never got back to me when I emailed him about my questions and concerns.  I even stopped by the office on 57th St and was told to come back later (at a time I couldn't).  Basically they just want to sell you and could care about what happens down the road.


----------



## dayooper (May 14, 2019)

Nomad420 said:


> Well since I've been confused about this since day one it is hard for me to argue.  But years back when I first went to 57th St to look at the property just post construction there was literally NO mention of byHC, I am not even sure the concept existed then.   My brother actually bought property there at that time and I held off.  He considers it a HGVC property, he doesn't even know what byHC is (he now does).  Claims no mention to him when he bought into it years ago.  He uses his points from 57th St. everywhere (with the exception of HCNY) with the stated time restrictions.  What I don't like about all of this is you seemingly can't get a straight answer from anyone.  When I was in NYC last month they clammed up when I asked about much of this and directed me to another rep who never got back to me when I emailed him about my questions and concerns.  I even stopped by the office on 57th St and was told to come back later (at a time I couldn't).  Basically they just want to sell you and could care about what happens down the road.



At one point, there was a loop hole that allowed bHC members to use regular HGVC points at bHC properties. They have since closed that loophole. If you want a straight answer, call the customer service number. I have had great luck with them answering my questions. Sales people are there to sell the units. They will tell you anything to get you to buy. Customer service is there to assist you and they do a great job of it. Call them with your questions, not the sales staff.


----------



## JohnPaul (May 14, 2019)

Nomad420 said:


> Well since I've been confused about this since day one it is hard for me to argue.  But years back when I first went to 57th St to look at the property just post construction there was literally NO mention of byHC, I am not even sure the concept existed then.



As someone who bought pre-construction at  W 57th St, I agree that there was no mention of BHC at the time.  However, it was very clear at the time that in order to book more than 45 days out you had to own there.  It was even clear (to me at least) that you had to use your W 57th St points.  It was part of the justification for why it is so expensive - I'd be able to use my points in NYC and not be in competition with people who paid very little for a Las Vegas property.


----------



## Nomad420 (May 14, 2019)

JohnPaul said:


> As someone who bought pre-construction at  W 57th St, I agree that there was no mention of BHC at the time.  However, it was very clear at the time that in order to book more than 45 days out you had to own there.  It was even clear (to me at least) that you had to use your W 57th St points.  It was part of the justification for why it is so expensive - I'd be able to use my points in NYC and not be in competition with people who paid very little for a Las Vegas property.


Agree as well, certainly early on there was no mention of BHC, as I stated earlier I am not even sure that concept even existed then. Indeed I was told to book beyond 45 out you had to be an owner.  In fact that was waved at me like a badge of honor with ownership.  However, it was always vague as to how you could use your other points there from other HGVC properties.  The line told to me repeatedly was "points are points".  Now in my case the only Hilton TS I own is HCNY (I do own other TS/fractional ownership properties) and quite honestly I haven't bought any more properties with Hilton because of this.  
To stay with the thread, it seems interesting that most (not all) new properties seem to be falling into the BHC system.  That may sway my decision to by again a Hilton property but for now I am in a watch and wait mode.   Resales are limited and still pricey.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 14, 2019)

When we purchased W57 by Hilton Club they never really described what "club" meant other than we have up to 45 day advance reservations to the property.   HCNY was described as a "completely different animal."  Residences and The District weren't announced yet. I am not sure they knew what it meant and I am not sure they know completely now.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 17, 2019)

Just received the latest copy of the Club Traveler.  There is an article near the back announcing new properties that will come online in 2020:

Quin NYC bHC
Central at 5th bHC
Hilton Cabo bHC
Charleston bHC


----------



## GMan82 (Oct 17, 2019)

I’m in Orlando and was told they’ll be converting hotels into HGV/HC locations. Some spots mentioned to me include:
•4 other locations in Chicago
•a smoky mountain location
•Maui (knew about that one)
•Aruba
•Auckland NZ
•Hotel Del Coronado - converting those beach side areas that are near the pool to HGVC or HC.

I think all are conversions but can’t be sure. These are just the locations they mentioned.

They also mentioned a partnership with Royal Caribbean cruise line separate from the usual other partners.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 17, 2019)

GMan82 said:


> I’m in Orlando and was told they’ll be converting hotels into HGV/HC locations. Some spots mentioned to me include:
> •4 other locations in Chicago
> •a smoky mountain location
> •Maui (knew about that one)
> ...



/\ /\ /\ /\ This is why I believe Hilton HLT/Blackstone may be cooking a strategic offer for HGV to counter Apollo Diamond.  Who knows if they execute all of these but these partial hotel conversions are a strategic initiative they have been pursuing that goes far beyond HGV as it exist today.


----------



## dayooper (Oct 17, 2019)

GMan82 said:


> I’m in Orlando and was told they’ll be converting hotels into HGV/HC locations. Some spots mentioned to me include:
> •4 other locations in Chicago
> •a smoky mountain location
> •Maui (knew about that one)
> ...



Back in August, the quarterly investors call mentioned a fee for service resort in The Smokies.


----------



## Cyberc (Oct 20, 2019)

GMan82 said:


> I’m in Orlando and was told they’ll be converting hotels into HGV/HC locations. Some spots mentioned to me include:
> •4 other locations in Chicago
> •a smoky mountain location
> •Maui (knew about that one)
> ...



I was hoping for SF. Oh well all good comes to those who wait (I hope)


----------



## bizaro86 (Oct 20, 2019)

GMan82 said:


> I’m in Orlando and was told they’ll be converting hotels into HGV/HC locations. Some spots mentioned to me include:
> •4 other locations in Chicago
> •a smoky mountain location
> •Maui (knew about that one)
> ...



Blackstone owns Hotel del Coronado - this probably doesn't get done if Apollo buys HGV.


----------



## GMan82 (Oct 20, 2019)

I think they mentioned SF, too. But it was a whirlwind of info thrown at me. Most of it useful until they got to the sales pitch.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 20, 2019)

bizaro86 said:


> Blackstone owns Hotel del Coronado - this probably doesn't get done if Apollo buys HGV.



Blackstone is huge investment firm, they own many hotels, not just Hilton properties.  For example they owned the Marriott Waikaloa at they same time they owned the entire Hilton chain.

Anything is possible.


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 20, 2019)

Currently at Hyatt Residence Club. We are going for a drive later so I’ll try to cruise by the HGV construction site and have a look.


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 20, 2019)

So far so good in Maui.


----------



## mjm1 (Oct 20, 2019)

buzglyd said:


> Currently at Hyatt Residence Club. We are going for a drive later so I’ll try to cruise by the HGV construction site and have a look.



We are currently at Residence Inn in Wailea and drove by the HGVC site the other day. Nothing new to report other than they continue to work on it. Can’t see much due to the high draped fencing. 

Today is beautiful down here. The clearest day we have had so far. Looking forward to moving up to Ka’anapali on Tuesday.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## SmithOp (Oct 20, 2019)

You would think they could fast track some of these Hawaii construction projects given the report at the investor call about lack of high point units to sell/upgrade folks.

I walked by Ocean Tower last week and nothing going on at all, just some ground clearing and sidewalk pours for what appears to be a drop off spot.  We saw several vans dropping off people by driving in the service entrance next to the golf course.

There is a big new shopping center going in at Waikoloa Village, Foodland, Ace Hardware, restaurants, etc.  Stiff competition for the small market already there.  The lot is cleared and leveled.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 21, 2019)

dayooper said:


> Back in August, the quarterly investors call mentioned a fee for service resort in The Smokies.



What is a "fee for service resort".  Aren't all hotels fee for service resorts?


----------



## GT75 (Oct 21, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> What is a "fee for service resort". Aren't all hotels fee for service resorts?



Fee-for-service and collection properties are properties that were funded and constructed by a third-party developer. Collection properties are properties that were contributed by a third party during Hilton’s joint venture with Grand Vacations or prior to the spin-off. A developed property is a property that was funded and constructed by Hilton Grand Vacations or acquired through a just-in-time arrangement. Hilton Grand Vacations also manages the operation of the developed properties.

Check this link


----------



## dayooper (Oct 21, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> What is a "fee for service resort".  Aren't all hotels fee for service resorts?



@GT75 has it correct. Examples of fee for service resorts are the South Carolina resorts that were funded and built by Strand Capital and are sold and managed by HGVC. Blackstone has partnered with HGVC on several resorts and Grand Pacific partnered with HGVC on MarBrisa. 

A developed resort are those that HGVC funded, built, sold and managed. Flamingo and Sea World are examples of that.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 21, 2019)

GT75 said:


> Fee-for-service and collection properties are properties that were funded and constructed by a third-party developer. Collection properties are properties that were contributed by a third party during Hilton’s joint venture with Grand Vacations or prior to the spin-off. A developed property is a property that was funded and constructed by Hilton Grand Vacations or acquired through a just-in-time arrangement. Hilton Grand Vacations also manages the operation of the developed properties.
> 
> Check this link



So as HGVC members do we care who funded and constructed the property?  If the weeks are automatically deposited in the points system on January 1 of each year, owners get points for that deposit, and can be exchanged to using the HGVC Website and Points then it is an HGVC property, as opposed to the Affiliates that must deposit their weeks if they want to obtain points to use in the HGVC system.


----------



## dayooper (Oct 21, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> So as HGVC members do we care who funded and constructed the property?  If the weeks are automatically deposited in the points system on January 1 of each year, owners get points for that deposit, and can be exchanged to using the HGVC Website and Points then it is an HGVC property, as opposed to the Affiliates that must deposit their weeks if they want to obtain points to use in the HGVC system.



You shouldn’t. It’s a joint operation and, unlike affiliates, these are mandatory enrollment resorts. There are some curveball situations, but they are all mandatory to enroll. 

Anderson Ocean Club started as full year ownerships and you can still buy those today (there’s an ocean front 3 bedroom in the 3rd floor selling for $424,000). Interesting tidbit about Anderson is that it’s managed by Wyndham’s property management division, Oceana! Yet, HGVC is contracted to sell the timeshare units of the club and the signage is all HGVC.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 22, 2019)

dayooper said:


> You shouldn’t. It’s a joint operation and, unlike affiliates, these are mandatory enrollment resorts. There are some curveball situations, but they are all mandatory to enroll.
> 
> Anderson Ocean Club started as full year ownerships and you can still buy those today (there’s an ocean front 3 bedroom in the 3rd floor selling for $424,000). Interesting tidbit about Anderson is that it’s managed by Wyndham’s property management division, Oceana! Yet, HGVC is contracted to sell the timeshare units of the club and the signage is all HGVC.



I would have no interest in going to or buying whole property at Anderson Ocean in South Carolina even though at $424K it seems like a very good price.  However, I would be interested in buying a 2 BR at the Hilton Hawaiian Village in Honolulu, but I think the price would be so high that I couldn't afford it.  So interested that we bought a 2 BR right across the street from the Kalia Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village.


----------



## dayooper (Oct 22, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> I would have no interest in going to or buying whole property at Anderson Ocean in South Carolina even though at $424K it seems like a very good price.  However, I would be interested in buying a 2 BR at the Hilton Hawaiian Village in Honolulu, but I think the price would be so high that I couldn't afford it.  So interested that we bought a 2 BR right across the street from the Kalia Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village.



HGVC doesn’t have access to all of Anderson. When Strand Capital couldn’t sell enough full ownership condos, they brought HGVC in as a partner and they sold out pretty quickly. Because they couldn’t sell those condos, a partnership was created that gave us Ocean 22, Ocean Enclave, Ocean Oaks and soon to be the bHC resort in Charleston (Liberty Square I believe).

If I could afford that condo, I would buy it. $424,000 is a little out of my wheelhouse, though.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 22, 2019)

dayooper said:


> HGVC doesn’t have access to all of Anderson. When Strand Capital couldn’t sell enough full ownership condos, they brought HGVC in as a partner and they sold out pretty quickly. Because they couldn’t sell those condos, a partnership was created that gave us Ocean 22, Ocean Enclave, Ocean Oaks and soon to be the bHC resort in Charleston (Liberty Square I believe).
> 
> If I could afford that condo, I would buy it. $424,000 is a little out of my wheelhouse, though.



I heard there was a similar situation with Sunrise. However I am not sure if wholly owned condos were ever sold.  I believe that mixed use is a future trend. Whether it is hotel/HGV conversion or HGV/Condo. It is a way to add more locations into the system without the risk of an entire complex and the defaults that may go with it.

HGV will continue with full developments in locations where they are reasonably certain of an ROI e.g. Maui.


----------



## GT75 (Oct 22, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I heard there was a similar situation with Sunrise. However I am not sure if wholly owned condos were ever sold.



I think that the original developer of Sunrise for wholly owned condos when bankrupt before any where sold.   HGVC came in and partnered with someone investment company to sell Sunrise.   HGVC has now bought out the investment company and has total ownership.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 22, 2019)

SmithOp said:


> You would think they could fast track some of these Hawaii construction projects given the report at the investor call about lack of high point units to sell/upgrade folks.
> 
> I walked by Ocean Tower last week and nothing going on at all, just some ground clearing and sidewalk pours for what appears to be a drop off spot.  We saw several vans dropping off people by driving in the service entrance next to the golf course.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



That does seems odd.  But i do remember during the split from Hilton that they said they were taking possession of Ocean tower in over time to spread out the costs and risks..   Maybe they can't speed of timing of the transfer..   

I am sure the phased transfer seemed like a good idea at the time.. 

We went other places this year,  How much of Ocean Tower has already been converted to HGV?


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 22, 2019)

1Kflyerguy said:


> That does seems odd.  But i do remember during the split from Hilton that they said they were taking possession of Ocean tower in over time to spread out the costs and risks..   Maybe they can't speed of timing of the transfer..
> 
> I am sure the phased transfer seemed like a good idea at the time..
> 
> We went other places this year,  How much of Ocean Tower has already been converted to HGV?



I’d say its less than 1/3.  There are 3 “rings” to the building and it seems like they only converted half of the ring furthest from Buddha point.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

